# Sunday Combo



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

2 year old Oliva Grand Maduro box pressed Torp....  Great Stick!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The Saturday posting was great - but now you're just rubbing it in w/the Sunday post! (lol) - looks like you had a great weekend.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

very nice. I see you are a fan of Paulaner also... their "hefe" is pretty damn good! Try the Oktoberfest... it is fantastic. Must have been a nice weekend.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah...I followed that up with a Pepin Blue Toro...but no pic...lol


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I hope that beer wasn't left over from Saturday...my sister works in the hospital and I can get you some nipples for those bottles if you would like


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice combo.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice selection. I don't recall having tried the Hefe Weizen, but I like the Paulaner Oktoberfest bier. It is one of the best traditional Oktoberfest beers with lots of Munich Malt flavor.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Old school Oliva maduro - nice selection! It's been a while since I've seen one of those.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

I love me some Hefeweissen...never had a bad one and I know I've had a few Paulaners. Good stuff. 

Here's a challenge for you since you seem to look good beer...find some Caffrey's Irish Ale. I went on a beer run to Canada Sunday to buy a keg with my dad. He bought a kegerator and everthing for this.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

wacbzz said:


> I hope that beer wasn't left over from Saturday...my sister works in the hospital and I can get you some nipples for those bottles if you would like


HAHHAHAHA....nah man...got a 6 pack of each.. 

I'll look out for it Duane!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I use to have a bunch of the Maduros and Camaroons but like a dumb ass I gave all the ones I didn't smoke away.


----------

